# How to download the full version of IE



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I have wanted the full version of IE 6 for quite sometime but MS doesn't like to hand it out as a download. I googled and found this site and it does work.

Sorry about the ads on the site but hey, it isn't my site but it has some good info. 

http://www.updatexp.com/download-ie6.html


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks..........................


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The full IE is at MS site but you have to dig deep to find it because I got the full version from there when IE 6 came out.


----------



## iLLegaL89 (Jan 27, 2005)

why use ie, when opera owns it ;p

opera > firefox > ie


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy Skivvy

did you have trouble with this site

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&displaylang=en

buck


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

iLLegaL89 said:


> why use ie, when opera owns it ;p


Opera seems pretty clunky to me

buck


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

buck52 said:


> Howdy Skivvy
> 
> did you have trouble with this site
> 
> ...


 No Buck, I just never knew it existed. LOL, I do now.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

And I agree with the assesment of opera. I just downloaded it last week. It is no longer installed here. I have Firefox and IE. I like IE better than any of them. Maybe just out of habit but I like my IE.


----------



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

Firefox bayyybeee


----------



## Randolf34 (Nov 28, 2005)

http://www.freedownloadhq.com/Firef...EK&OVRAW=firefox&OVKEY=firefox&OVMTC=standard
http://www.mozilla.com/thunderbird/releases/1.5.html to replace outlook express or
outlook. Runs in MS, Linux, and MAC alike. Free download that runs smooth. Don't get
hammered with adwares and spywares intended for MS.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Did the original poster ask about Firefox ?

maybe I missed it

buck


----------



## Randolf34 (Nov 28, 2005)

Skivvywaver said:


> I have wanted the full version of IE 6 for quite sometime but MS doesn't like to hand it out as a download. I googled and found this site and it does work.
> 
> Sorry about the ads on the site but hey, it isn't my site but it has some good info.
> 
> http://www.updatexp.com/download-ie6.html


 When you get the full download it doesn't install without a full connection at
which time the setup goes right to Microsoft anyway. Only the redistributed
vendor's copy seen on preinstalled systems has IE setup without connecting.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have ie60sp1 that is IE 6 sp1-Full setup and is 77.5 MB that I got on 8-21-2004. Link was given to me and I got it from MS web site. I do have 98SE so the ie60sp1 I have may only be good for 98 or 98SE. 
I will see if I can find the link.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Here is a way to get the Internt setup to download the full installation package to any location you wish.

Create a folder on your C drive named "downloads" and put the ie6setup.exe file in that folder. Go to start > run and enter this exactly *"C:\Downloads\ie6setup.exe" /c:"ie6wzd.exe /d /s:""#E"*

A license agreement will pop up, agree to it and click next. Select the OS you are downloading for and change the installation path to the C:\downloads folder.
Once all the files download you can burn it to CD or install it from the location you downloaded to.


----------



## Randolf34 (Nov 28, 2005)

Rockn said:


> Here is a way to get the Internt setup to download the full installation package to any location you wish.
> 
> Create a folder on your C drive named "downloads" and put the ie6setup.exe file in that folder. Go to start > run and enter this exactly *"C:\Downloads\ie6setup.exe" /c:"ie6wzd.exe /d /s:""#E"*
> 
> ...


 "Setup has detected a newer version of internet explorer installed on this system. Setup will not continue." is the message seen here upon attempting
this recommendation.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I can not find the link I used but guess someone did as Rockn posted but then got the link address from the pop up. So he gave it to me and I used it.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/critical/ie6sp1/default.mspx

Here it says to go here. http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&DisplayLang=en

But also says...
About This Download

Total download size for a typical installation is approximately 25 megabytes (MB). However, because Setup downloads only those files that are necessary for your computer, this size can vary between 11 and 75 MB.

So maybe that was what I did before and that is how I got the full version with everything. It say between 11 and 75 MB and mine is 77.5 MB so is bigger but who knows what has been updated and fixed that changed the full download size in the last 15 months from when I got mine.


----------



## Randolf34 (Nov 28, 2005)

Microsoft updates and fixes are common there. That's why you see a size difference.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You need to point the download to the directory you created named DOWNLOADS and the initial ie6setup.exe file needs to be in that folder as well. Worked like a charm the first time I tried it.

PS...It will not install if you have a newer version of IE on your hard drive. This is just to download the full install files set.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok I did the download to also find out I had done the same thing before but when it started in did not point to C:\downloads but it point to C:\WINDOWS\Windows Update Setup Files folder. I looked and there was all the files. in the C:\WINDOWS\Windows Update Setup Files folder I have 37 objects, 19.5 MB.
The C:\downloads folder has 38 objects, 19.8 MB. The one added thing is the Fontsup.cab file.
But this full IE is not the same one I got before that I was talking about ie60sp1 that is 77.5 MB. It is just the one file too. 
Where doing this here download of the full version you get 38 objects, 19.8 MB and the.

Any how on getting the full download here like Rockn posted about and the image he showed I went tru it all to get the file and took more screen shots.
Took me only about two min. to get it all on cable. 

Pick from the first image "Install Minimal or Customize"
Then your get image 2 and pick from the drop down FULL.
Also not the "advanced" on this window and your see the advanced in image 3.
By default your see what I got in image 4. (note I already had this folder and the files in it so maybe that was why it pointed there.)
Image 5 is the download. 
Image 6 tells you it is done.
Image 7 is screen shots of the two folders I have. 

See other images in next post.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow the site went dead on me.

Server Status
Emergency
The current connection has timeout.
01:43:29, 12/13/2005

Ok the rest of the images. Opps I can not get up manager to open to attach files to and upload them so I will link them.


----------

